# electronics?



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am completely lost when it comes to boat electronics. My father is wanting to get a something for his boat and I told him I would try to help him try to find it.

Best way I can explain what he is describing is like a gps (tom tom) for the waterways. He would like the ability to record GPS coordinates. He has mentioned seeing something somewhere that will show you the channels in the waterways similar to how a GPS works on the road like a map. Kinda like how you can look ahead turn by turn on a road trip. He mentioned seeing a device that would allow him to know how deep the channel is before he gets to it. He exclusively fishes inshore in a skiff, if that helps. 

I am not familiar enough with any boat electronics to help him and defer here. Any help will be appreciated. If this is as clear as mud to you, like it is to me, I can go back and ask him more questions. Right now, I just don't know the questions to ask to help.

Thanks for any help...

Robert


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

It sounds like he wants a depth sounder with a gps. They can get quite sophisiticated and complex. Will he read the manual ?

In order to see the by-ways and channels before he gets there sounds like a "Navionics Chip" that is inserted into the unit . Generally, they (Navionics chips) are quite expensive , and are avialable for either freshwater , or saltwater ( but I am unaware of one that offers both fresh and salt ).

So as to remember coordinates or locations , it needs to have internal memory. The larger the memory, the more you will pay.

The better the accuracy and power of the transducer, and the more 'pixels' on the display panel ,and the larger the display , the more costly the unit . All these "add-ons" increase the expense . I know of several folks who have determined that they want separate sounder and gps systems , as , if one system goes down , they don't want to be left stranded with no guidance system .

Fishwander


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Ive got the Eagle FishElite 502. it has all those capabilities at the most reasonable price. You can get the imaging side radar upgrade for @300.00, I think thats what i remember. My FishElite went out somehow and Eagle will replace it with an upgrade for the new model for 200.00. Till then I have a cheap Eagle. I put over a 1000hrs on my 502. It's got all the candy at the best price, I think with the chip the total price was 600.00 new at BPS of course. keep the receipt. I really want the upgrade side imaging radar


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. I forwarded the information to Pops. I am thinking the whole, "old dog new tricks" thing may apply here. I don't know that he is going to have the patience to learn how to use something like that. It is up to him now.

Robert


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i use the lowrance hds series and its amazing detail for everything you want but is a little pricey


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Robert, there is so much out there and prices vary so much as well.

For a good solid unit, there are several midrange Garmin's out there that give you all you need. We run a garmin for the gps. It records numbers and can be downloaded to a pc and epgrades as far as channels and stuff can be made to it. 

_*We also*_ have another Garmin unit that is bigger that double both as a GPS and bottom finder. We pretty much use it for bottom finding. It also stores and records GPS numbers and can be loaded. It is also matched with the Sirius Satelite service so we can get real time weather radar as well as other marine warnings and such. Best bet would to be to stop into a BPS or west marine and have someone go over all the features with him.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I have nothing to add to this but I do have a question. What's the difference between a gps and a chart plotter? It just seems like I always here captains talking about the "plotter"


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Plotter vs GPS*

Essentially the two terms are used as one today...However;

GPS units show your position in lat and Longs.
Chartplotters show your electronic postition (fix) on a chart, also in Lat and Long but it's easier to see where you are in conjuction with other places on a chart.


Todays GPS units can have a "Chart" overlay (most new ones come with them) that can give you a position or a "Fix" like you would find on a chartplotter. 
Chartplotters can also help you figure set and drift. A gps unit will just keep telling you which way you need to go. 

That was a good question. That's one thing I make sure that I can remember how to do is plot on a paper chart.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

John81 said:


> i use the lowrance hds series and its amazing detail for everything you want but is a little pricey


It must be hard to hide money!
thats one awesome set-up


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

ledweightII said:


> It must be hard to hide money!
> thats one awesome set-up


The hds series realy aren't that expensive price the same features in furuno or raymarine


----------

